# Regenwassertonne



## Aragorn (26. Feb. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich benötige eine neue Regenwassertonne, habe aber nicht viel Platz dafür.

Sie sollte eckig sein und max. 1,6m lang, 40cm tief und ca. 1,5 m hoch sein.

Kennt jemand eine preisgünstige Variante dafür? Kauf wäre ok aber auch der Eigenbau aus Holz sollte kein Problem sein, sollte halt günstig sein. Wenn jemand was Ähnliches hat wäre ich für Fotos dankbar.

Jetzt schonmal DANKE!


----------



## MadDog (26. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Regenwassertonne*

Hallo Frank,
das dürfte schwer werden, was passendes zu finden. Es dürfte an der Tiefe scheitern.
Was man neben könnte, wären Wassertank in Säulenform, bloß diese sind sehr teuer.
Schau am besten nach, ob du nicht mehr Platz machen kannst und besorge dir einen IBC. Da hast du 1000 ltr. Wasser. Die Abmessungen sind 1,30 x 0,90 m.
Dieses wäre die billigste Alternative. 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Aragorn (26. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Regenwassertonne*

Hallo Namenvetter, 
leider habe ich nicht mehr Platz, es soll direkt an die Seite vom festgebauten Hasenstall gestellt werden da auch dort die Entwässerung vom Schuppendach geführt wird. Diese Säulen habe ich auch schon gesehen, 1. zu teuer und 2. gefallen die mir nicht. Ich hatte schon die Idee was aus Holz selber zu bauen, mit Heichfolie auslegen und einen "Zapfhahn" dran?


----------



## Joerg (26. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Regenwassertonne*

Hallo Frank,
ich denke auch für dieses Spezialmaß musst du dir was selber bauen.
Entweder aus Holz oder das ganze aufmauern.


----------



## Aragorn (26. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Regenwassertonne*

Im Mauern bin ich nicht so fit, auf was muss ich da achten und wie bekomme ich bei gemauerten einen Wasserhahn integriert?


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Regenwassertonne*

Hallo, der yippihaheeeee Baumarkt hat online eine große Auswahl an Regenwasserspeichern.
Auch einen flachen, der innerhalb Deiner Limits liegt. 

Guckst Du HIER ! 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------

